

Use Google Docs & Google Checkout to Sell Online - dc2k08
http://googledocs.blogspot.com/2009/07/use-google-docs-google-checkout-to-sell.html

======
saturdayplace
Combine this with apps for your domain and a google site (running on that
domain), and you've got a drop dead simple e-commerce solution, all for the
cost of a domain and the time it takes to execute a good design. Have Amazon
do fulfillment, and you've got a nearly autonomous store.

------
jeremymims
This is exactly the type of tool I've been hoping someone would make for small
businesses like my mother's. Since she already knows how to make a spreadsheet
of her inventory, all I need to do is place a snippet of code on her website.

------
ssn
Unfortunately Google Checkout is still USA & UK only.

Edited: exactly those countries with more offers in this area.

~~~
nico
Always the same thing, it's like the rest of the world didn't exist. Anyway,
when there's a problem, there's an opportunity.

Maybe offer Google Checkout to other countries through your own office and
bank account in the US?

~~~
martey
Unfortunately, this seems to be directly prohibited by Google Checkout's Terms
of Service:

" _The Service may not be used to process a Payment Transaction, or otherwise
transfer money between a Buyer and Seller, that is unrelated to a purchase of
a Product._ "

------
baran
Google continues to have its hand of the pulse of the online community. They
continue to make technology available to the masses.

I would love to see how Google continues to drive all of this innovation. I
think many companies could learn a lot from how Google functions.

------
psranga
I'm curious whether this will take off (my prediction is that it will not).

People who are serious setting up an online shop, presumably are also (a)
hardworking, and (b) smart. Hence I predict they will be OK with investing the
time to learn to use one of the more powerful tools (e.g., something that will
automatically print mailing labels and decrement quantity on hand all in one
database).

I predict people will (a) want power tools for their trade and (b) spend the
time to learn the tools of their trade.

This thing is easy to learn, but it does too little. IMHO and I do not have an
online shop.

~~~
sp332
The trouble is, that you're limiting yourself to hardworking & smart people.
Opening it up this way gives them a much broader audience.

